# Excessive Backyard Flooding



## BermudaBud (Feb 29, 2020)

Had a brief but heavy rainstorm last night. Woke up to water sitting in backyard. I think the soil was just saturated super quickly and couldn't absorb fast enough, but we are the only backyard on our street with this issue. Was wondering if my yard might have been graded improperly by our builders. I would appreciate any thoughts you guys have on this. Should I get the yard surveyed and/or leveled?

Going to be difficult for Bermuda to thrive underwater in the warm season coming up.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

What is behind the fence? I would probably try to put in some surface drains or french drains and run them out to either the curb or a pop up emitter that will drain out to the street as close to the curb as possible. I like using pvc rather than drainage pipe for the runs so that you can snake them. Have you had exceptionally wet weather this year so far? If so, this might be an outlier. Locally we have had over 20" of rain so far this year and the ground is saturated. So I am seeing pooling in spots around town that do not normally occur with light rains.


----------



## BermudaBud (Feb 29, 2020)

There is another house that backs up to this fence from the other side, so not sure I could run a drain out to the curb without inconveniencing at least 3 neighbors. Although I think that is a great idea. Our weather hasn't been too wet this year so far so I'm not sure the soil was saturated prior to this storm. Also if that were the case I would think that the other neighbors would have a similar issue. I think installing drains makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

French drains. If you want to save money and have the motivation, you can install it yourself. Check out Apple Drains on YouTube.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'd be curious to see if the other side of that fence had any kind of pooling issues.


----------



## BermudaBud (Feb 29, 2020)

Thank you Gilley11, I'll take a look!


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

BermudaBud said:


> There is another house that backs up to this fence from the other side, so not sure I could run a drain out to the curb without inconveniencing at least 3 neighbors. Although I think that is a great idea. Our weather hasn't been too wet this year so far so I'm not sure the soil was saturated prior to this storm. Also if that were the case I would think that the other neighbors would have a similar issue. I think installing drains makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the insight!


You will likely have to run it to the front of your lot. If the elevation change is not enough to drain properly you can use a sump pump. I did that with one of my runs. You can also create capacity with french drain. I agree with Gilley on the youtube suggestion that guy seems to have good info.


----------

